#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Never

## bhalothiya

As my friend was passing the elephants, he suddenly stopped, confused by the fact that these huge creatures were being held by only a small rope tied to their front leg. No chains, no cages. It was obvious that the elephants could, at anytime, break away from the ropes they were tied to but for some reason, they did not. My friend saw a trainer nearby and asked why these beautiful, magnificent animals just stood there and made no attempt to get away.

Well, he said, when they are very young and much smaller we use the same size rope to tie them and, at that age, its enough to hold them. As they grow up, they are conditioned to believe they cannot break away. They believe the rope can still hold them, so they never try to break free. My friend was amazed. These animals could at any time break free from their bonds but because they believed they couldnt, they were stuck right where they were.

Just like these elephants, many of us were brought up with a false self-limiting belief of some sort  Im not good enough or why try if I am not going to make it, or success, riches & freedom are for the chosen ones, entrepreneurship is not for me, Im only destined to do a job I hate & pay the bills and many more versions of this same belief that underestimates the capability, talent, and potential within us.

*Your Attempt May Fail But Never Fail To Attempt*

----------

